# M-powered



## Canadamini (Oct 17, 2002)

Does anybody know of an M-powered Mini to be coming out? He is a picture of my Cooper S. First on in Vancouver with the Pirelli tires, not Dunlop!!!!


----------



## Faheem Daddy (Oct 7, 2002)

man, thats a nice ride!


----------

